# بالفيديو- اللبشة من الاتوكاد الي السيف



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم اخواني المهندسين 
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة)
صدق رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم

من الله علي بشرح كيفية تصدير اللبشة من الكاد للسيف 12.20

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

الرابط الحلقة الاولى :

http://www.4shared.com/file/214132240/83ebdc8f/_2__raft_1.html

رابط الحلقة الثانية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214143826/3bd9e09f/raft_2.html

رابط الحلقة الثالثة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214155832/3da463ab/raft_3.html]

رابط الحلقة الرابعة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214166358/d26b17ec/raft_4.html

رابط الحلقة الخامسة من تصميم اللبشة

http://www.4shared.com/file/214789823/37a7fa68/raft_5.html

رابط الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/214808860/b358f0a7/raft_6.html

رابط الحلقة السابعة و الاخيرة من شرح اللبشة

http://www.4shared.com/file/214819027/c29fbf6d/raft_7.html​


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة الثانية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214143826/3bd9e09f/raft_2.html


في انتظار ردودكم وملاحظاتكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdiotoom (3 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل 
اكيد سيكون شرح رائع كالشروحات السابقه


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (3 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله في جهودك*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله بارك الله
انت كنت فين من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان م.إيهاب
متابع اولا بأول لكل شروحاتك وإبداعاتك
وتخيل اني نزلت الحلقة الأولى قبل أن تضيف الحلقة الثانية ورجعت لأشكرك ووجدت رابط الحلقة الثانية
أسأل الله ان يبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك وعلمك وان ينفعك وينفع بك
ومنتظر جديدك المشروع المتكامل على احر من الجمر لني مبتدئ في التصميم ومحتاج فعلا لمشروع متكامل
وفقك الله لكل خير وجميع زملائك اللذين يبذلون من جهدهم ووقتهم لخدمة إخوانهم
وجعلك الله ممن يحبهم (أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم للناس)
أسأل الله يا م.إيهاب سعيد سرور أن يهبك الصحة والعافية وأن يسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة وأن يجعلك مسرورا
وياأيها الطامع في رضا الله أسأل الله ان يرضى عنك وعن والديك
وقد أنشأت مجلد في جهازي باسم/شروحات م.إيهاب سعيد
أخوك
م.عبدالرحمن
أبوعمر العمراني
يمني مقيم في الشرقية بالسعودية في الأحساء


*


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة الثالثة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214155832/3da463ab/raft_3.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (3 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

رابط الحلقة الرابعة:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214166358/d26b17ec/raft_4.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (3 فبراير 2010)

تم تحميل جميع الحلقات بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس


----------



## essam awad11 (3 فبراير 2010)

أكرمك البارى فى الشهر الجارى
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (3 فبراير 2010)

الله أكبر اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته
وفقك الله لكل خير مهندس إيهاب


----------



## العبد لله (3 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور عليك حبينا المهندس ايهاب

مجهووووووووووود عظيم جدا , وهذا من اصلك الطيب

الله يكرمك وينور طريقك في غربتك . الله يسر امرك ووسع رزقك وعلي اجرك 

امين يارب العالمين

كل التقدير يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة الثانية:
> 
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة الثالثة:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/214155832/3da463ab/raft_3.html





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> رابط الحلقة الرابعة:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/214166358/d26b17ec/raft_4.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع مثبت فى هذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال محمد (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اليكم الحلقة الخامسة من تصميم اللبشة
الرابط:


http://www.4shared.com/file/214789823/37a7fa68/raft_5.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

الحلقة السادسة
الرابط:


http://www.4shared.com/file/214808860/b358f0a7/raft_6.html


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (4 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اليكم رابط الحلقة السابعةو الاخيرة من شرح اللبشة

الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/214819027/c29fbf6d/raft_7.html


----------



## العبد لله (4 فبراير 2010)

والله شيء رائع ولا يمكن وصفه

ايه الجمال والتألق ده يا بش مهندس ايهاب مجهود كبيهر جدا الله يباركلك في علمك ويزيدك من فضله

الف شكر , رغم الشكر لم ولن يوفيك حقك

دمت في امان الله حبيبي ايهاب


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك ويفتح عليك يا بشمهندي إيهاب ويحقق لك ما تتمنى


----------



## majdiotoom (4 فبراير 2010)

اللهم بارك له وبه


----------



## abu_nazar (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير جاري التحميل الصحيح خيرك مغرءنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 فبراير 2010)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اليكم الحلقة الخامسة من تصميم اللبشة
> الرابط:
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> الحلقة السادسة
> الرابط:
> ...





الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اليكم رابط الحلقة السابعةو الاخيرة من شرح اللبشة
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## life for rent (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييير


----------



## eng_maged (5 فبراير 2010)

جززااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المهندس أركان حرب (5 فبراير 2010)

الصوت لا يعمل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (5 فبراير 2010)

سؤال بعد اذنكم
لتحويل ملف اوتوكاد وليكن سقف الى برنامج السيف
نقوم برسم الأعمدة بأمر rec في الاوتوكاد أي مستطيل صح أم خطأ؟
نقوم برسم البلاطة Area بأمر poly line صح أم خطأ؟
نقوم برسم ال cores and shear walls بأمر poly line صح أم خطأ؟
أرجو أن يجاوب أحد الأعضاء وشكرا لكم جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (6 فبراير 2010)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> سؤال بعد اذنكم
> لتحويل ملف اوتوكاد وليكن سقف الى برنامج السيف
> نقوم برسم الأعمدة بأمر rec في الاوتوكاد أي مستطيل صح أم خطأ؟
> نقوم برسم البلاطة Area بأمر poly line صح أم خطأ؟
> ...



لا يوجد رد ؟؟!!!!


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (7 فبراير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف حالك يا عم هاني
صح ان شاء الله ياريس
معلش تاخرت عليكم


----------



## ديار26 (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكور على الموضيع المتميزة
ان شاء الله في ميزان الحسات تكون اضعاف و اضعاف


----------



## مجدى سليمان (10 فبراير 2010)

انت جدير بالشكر بارك الله فيك
كما اخص بالدعاء ايضاً للمهندس مصطفى البارودى
والدعاء لكل من يمد يد المساعده والعلم للزملاء
الله يجعل مجهودكم وعلمكم فى ميزان حساناتكم انتم ومن حولكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 فبراير 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب :- السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لى ملاحظات على شركم الجميل وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح وهي:-
1- لم تحدد محصلة أحمال الاعمده على اللبشه حتى تنطبق على (c.m) للبشه وهذا يؤدي الى أن الرفرفه للبشه لن تكون متساويه من جميع الجهات
2- لم يتم التحقق من الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه أنها لم تتخطى الاجهاد المسموح أسفل اللبشه بعد الحل على البرنامج وأنما تم الدخول مباشرة فى التسليح وتفاصيل التسليح
3- تم ادخال وزن اللبشه فى الحساب مما يؤثر على الاجهادات وكذلك حديد التسليح
أرجو أن تتقبل ملاحظاتى ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## م.طاهر (17 فبراير 2010)

احسنت ونشكرك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## kholito (19 فبراير 2010)

*الله أكبر اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته
وفقك الله لكل خير مهندس إيهاب*​


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (1 مارس 2010)

فعلاً أنت طامع فى رضا الله


----------



## سعد رزق (6 مارس 2010)

المهندش المتميز ايهاب سعيد ليس لدي ما اقوله من كلمات شكر توفي بما تستحقة فعلا 
كل التقدير و كل الاحترام و الاجلال لعلمكم المتميز وكل الشكر لما قدمته من مساعدات حقيقية افادتني كثييييييرا فاقبل مني تلك الحروف البسيطة جدا لتقدير دوركم و جهدكم و علمكم الغزير .
سعد فتحي .


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mhany80 (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك على هذا العلم المفيد


----------



## abumo3az (6 مارس 2010)

هل يمكن عمل شرائح strips فى اتجاة x و اتجاة y لقاعدة غيرلا منتظمة الشكل فى برنامج ساف 12
ارجوا الرد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 مارس 2010)




----------



## مدنيستى (5 مايو 2010)

مهندس ايهاب لو سمحت يا ريت حضرتك تبعتلى ايميلك حضرتك ورقم تليفونك لانى لا استطيع ارسال رساله خاصه لك


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (5 مايو 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*



مدنيستى قال:


> مهندس ايهاب لو سمحت يا ريت حضرتك تبعتلى ايميلك حضرتك ورقم تليفونك لانى لا استطيع ارسال رساله خاصه لك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

انا بعتلكم اميلي وتليفوني في رسالة خاصة 

نسعد بكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك م ايهاب


----------



## beko19 (19 مايو 2010)

الف شكر مهندس ايهاب


----------



## على شحاته محمود (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تم تحميل جميع الحلقات بارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تعمدني بنصحك في انفرادي ..... وجنبني النصيحة في الجماعة
فإن النصح بين الناس نوع ..... من التوبيخ لا أرضى استماعه
وإن خالفتني وعصيت قولي ..... فلا تجزع إذا لم تعط طاعـــه


----------



## m m a (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبدئيا جزاك الله خيرا...قررت اني اتابع شرحك وجاري التنزيل


----------



## محمد السعيد على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس ايهاب :- السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لى ملاحظات على شركم الجميل وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الشرح وهي:-
1- لم تحدد محصلة أحمال الاعمده على اللبشه حتى تنطبق على (c.m) للبشه وهذا يؤدي الى أن الرفرفه للبشه لن تكون متساويه من جميع الجهات
2- لم يتم التحقق من الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه أنها لم تتخطى الاجهاد المسموح أسفل اللبشه بعد الحل على البرنامج وأنما تم الدخول مباشرة فى التسليح وتفاصيل التسليح
​


----------



## صقر الهندسه (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على ماتقدمه .. مع خالص الود


----------



## دلس (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم بارك له في ماله وولده وأرزقه


----------



## ابورنيم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (10 يناير 2011)

*الله ينور عليك حبينا المهندس ايهاب

مجهووووووووووود عظيم جدا , وهذا من اصلك الطيب

الله يكرمك وينور طريقك في غربتك . الله يسر امرك ووسع رزقك وعلي اجرك 

امين يارب العالمين

كل التقدير يا حبيب قلبي*​


----------



## smsm111 (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في يمينك التي خطت هذه الخطوط الدريه اسأل الله لك من خير ما ساله حبيبنا ورسولنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ارض القدس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك ياورد


----------



## freemanghassan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

ألف شكر

..........................................


----------



## حمدي شققي (31 أكتوبر 2011)

م ايهاب الرجاء اعادة شرح كيفية الحصول على معامل رد فعل التربة (subgrade modulus)


----------



## عصمت الشاعر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جد احيك من القدس الابية هلى جهدك خيا ....شكرا جزيل 
بس عندي ملاحظة انو الحلقة الاولى شرح فيها صوت بدون صورة ؟؟ ياريت انو اقدر احصل عليها فيديو متل الباقي


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks *_​


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا أخي وبارك الله فيك ونسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسنتك


----------



## aymanallam (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmedrabi (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnmysara (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير يا باشمهندس على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## انور الاستشاري (21 يناير 2012)

عظيم و العظمه لله :: أسأل المولى القدير ان يمدك من وافر علمه 
و جعل الله لك في كل كلمه و حرف ألف حسنه الله يوفقك و يرضى عنك
وفقكم الله 
و أحر من الجمر لــ إنتظار جديدك


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يابش مهندس وجاري التحميل


----------



## bmnd_technic (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
وان شاء الله يزيدك فوق علمك علما 
لتنير به طريق الاخرين 
اللهم ارحمه وارحم والديه وجميع المسلمين


----------



## m_sweedy (25 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر لكم على المجهود الطيب جارى التحميل ان شاء الله​


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (27 مايو 2012)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل مع التحيه لك ولجميع العاملين في الموقع


----------



## سيد مصطفى مرسى (27 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجعل اعمالك فى ميزان اعمالك


----------



## Ehab Karam (28 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*من قبل ما ابتدي تحميل للدروس دي و انا حاسس انها حلوة و مفيدة ، بقالي يومين قاعد مع السيف و الساب و اقارن بينهم ف الارقام و دماغي ضربت و نفسي اتسدت ، بس الدروس دي فتحت نفسي تاني ، الف شكر يا هندسة*


----------



## esraa1 (29 مايو 2012)

ممكن الشغل ده ع الساب بدل السيف؟؟؟


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم مهندس ايهاب 
في البدايه اشكرك الشكر الجزيل واذا امكن من حضرتك اعادة رفع المحاضر الثانيه والمحاضرة الحاديه عشر (coupling beams) للفيديو بتاعك الخاص ب الايتابس مع السيف اكون ممنون الك 
مع تحياتي لك وللمشرفين والاعضاء
*


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم مهندس ايهاب 
في البدايه اشكرك الشكر الجزيل واذا امكن من حضرتك اعادة رفع المحاضر الثانيه والمحاضرة الحاديه عشر (coupling beams) للفيديو بتاعك الخاص ب الايتابس مع السيف اكون ممنون الك 
مع تحياتي لك وللمشرفين والاعضاء
*


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

thanxxx mateee


----------



## osama_oo (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ايهاااااااب .. بجد ربنا يجازيك كل خير ... ولا اجد ما يكفى من الكلام للتعبير لك عن مدى شكرى وامتنانى لمساعدتك لينا )


----------



## NEWSHARE (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى و الديك


----------



## مروه حسنين (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل ياكينق والف مليون شكر يابش مهندس وربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## محمود محمد حسن (18 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

